# can you bbq chicken from frozen???



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

Quick question .......is it safe to barbeque chicken from frozen or do you have to defrost first??


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

You can do it from frozen, you may get an icy core though

Better off defrosting and keeping the chicken as far away from the flames as possible to begine with


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

you could but it would be horrible, to cook it through on a BBQ the outer chicken would be cremated!


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

i would defrost it to be on the safe side. You would more likly end up burning thee outside of the chicken whilst the inside would still be frozen.

It will take a few minutes to defrost it in the microwave best to be safe.


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

aye if you want **** oot yer arrse fir a week


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

not a good idea,,best way is to defrost first.also start it off in the oven and finish on the bbq saves on the burnt outside raw in middle chicken also means you get to eat it quicker ,,or spatchcock the chicken and cook on side away from flames


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

ABSOLUTELY NOT...Do Not cooka frozen chicken on a BBQ. Very risky health wise, defrost it and oven cook it first then finish it of on the BBQ for the flavour. Salmonella and allsorts of other very unpleasant bugs will be your newest freinds if you are not careful...


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Defrost first.


----------

